# Custom RC Lowriders For Sale



## Vertiflow (Aug 28, 2005)

Anyone sellin or doin custom r/c lowriders any scale frum 1 18-1 24 or higher
let me know im curious to have sumone custom one ship n sell so i can enjoy it for my collection
let me know the deal on negoations for cost n what not what it entails n what makes it soo fresh batteries etc thx


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

You can contact me if you like. I build all kinds of custom model car including a wide variety of RC lowrider cars. Prices start at $200+shipping for a totally mod out RC lindberg hopper car.


----------

